# Samsung Blu-Ray BD-P1580 regionfree?



## thei (Apr 7, 2010)

Does anybody know how I can make my brand new Samsung BD-P1589 regionfree? Now it is region 2.


----------



## thei (Apr 7, 2010)

Becaurse I didn't find this treat anymore , I have placed it again. I have started it today for the second time and I hope that someone can help me.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Your original post, on this question, was moved to a holding area as the staff is discussing it as to where it is legal question under our rules.

BG


----------



## thei (Apr 7, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:
> 
> Your original post, on this question, was moved to a holding area as the staff is discussing it as to where it is legal question under our rules.
> 
> BG


Ok and thanks for your welcome. I will wait what the staff decided.ray:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I think your best bet is to contact Samsung to see if they have anyway of doing it. Any thing I can find would be a hack. The forum rules prohibit us from help with them.

Samsung site:

http://www.samsung.com/uk/support/d...cd=03020100&prd_mdl_cd=&prd_mdl_name=BD-P1580

Wiki has some info as to why they have region codes here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DVD_region_code

BG


----------



## thei (Apr 7, 2010)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi:
> 
> I think your best bet is to contact Samsung to see if they have anyway of doing it. Any thing I can find would be a hack. The forum rules prohibit us from help with them.
> 
> ...


see Pm


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I got your PM. I am sorry I have zero for you. I don't know how.

BG


----------



## thei (Apr 7, 2010)

Anybody else?


----------

